# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  SoS

## KARMA

Τι μπορεί να πάθει ένας άντρας αν πάρει κατά λάθος αντισυλληπτικα??

----------


## george1520

Αν είναι μια φορά καταλαθος.. Φαντάζομαι τίποτα.. Μιλήστε με φαρμακοποιό.. Αν ξέρει.. Δεν νομίζω να είναι και συχνό φαινόμενο.

----------


## Macgyver

Τιποτα απολυτως .........αν ταπαιρνες συστηματικα , θαχες καποιες συνεπειες .....

----------


## KARMA

> Τιποτα απολυτως .........αν ταπαιρνες συστηματικα , θαχες καποιες συνεπειες .....


Νάσαι καλά..

----------

